

Snapchat is the social media spring, clothing optional - dennybritz
https://medium.com/geek-empire-1/40395957ad8b

======
llamataboot
Not quite that ephemeral: [http://valleywag.gawker.com/heres-how-cops-get-
your-snapchat...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/heres-how-cops-get-your-
snapchat-history-573064832)

